# military field manuals?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Is it a good idea to study US military field manuals on various things and if so where would i find them?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ghostman said:


> Is it a good idea to study US military field manuals on various things and if so where would i find them?


You mean like this one? http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm3_21x8.pdf

Don't know what are your intentions, but I read field manuals when it was my job. Nowadays, I am more interested in what gardeners and herbalists can teach me. I want to learn how to positively tell the difference between mushrooms.

The army pushed me hard, and it taught me that giving up and losing is not an option. I appreciate that. A manual won't teach you that, though.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Audubon guide to north American mushrooms $10 has a identification section by physical type, characteristics and spore color in the front, tons of good pics


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

useful I mean things like survival manuals, hand to hand combat, patrol tactics things like that.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Many of them are worth reading. The place to start is the Official Department of the Army Publications and Forms site. Here's a direct link to the list of current FMs, MTPs, STPs, TCs & TMs, most of which are available for download...

Doctrine and Training Publications


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I still have almost the entire medical training series from the Medical Department and School at Ft Sam Houston as a .zip file on my dropbox. I'm talking over 100 military texts on all aspects of medicine, water purification, dentistry, and so much more.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wwymurzf2zpa1km/Medical%20Courses.zip?dl=0


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most all of them are on line easy to find. And yes a lot of great information.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my military career, . . . there was almost nothing I hated worse than to be stuck trying to learn something from an FM.

True, . . . lots of good info in them, . . . pictures, drawings, facts, figures, . . . and usually no BS.

BUT, . . . I get bored easy, . . . and tend to go to sleep when I'm bored. The way most were written would put me to sleep pronto.

But as previously mentioned, . . . just google the subject you want, . . . it's probably out there somewhere waiting for you.

And thankfully, . . . some of the info has been pulled out of the manual and digested in easy to read / understand form.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My old Scoutmaster always claimed Boy Scout hand books were passed out to military folks back during the Big War. Sounds plausible. Bunch of good info in there on survival or used to be. Prob full of Political Correct **** muslim BS nowadays.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Useful, good reading and easy to find online, download them as PDFs, printout important/useful ones.

If you have any military equipment manuals such as the M14, M1911A1, M16 are very useful.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a few here...

At Seasoned Citizen Prepper.com

Downloads


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

There full of great information but if you have ever tried sitting down to read one? if you have a short attention span they are going to be hard to get through. great for reference but not very fun to read.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Military publications can be hard to read, yes. 

College textbooks can be hard to read too.

Comic books are easy to read.

Therefore, comic books are the best source for all your information needs.


----------

